# Knacken/knarzen Steuersatz?



## MM76 (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es schon seeeehr viele ähnliche Themen gibt, Aber ich muss Euch dennoch fragen, da mich Geräusche am Bike wahnsinnig machen

Also, vor wenigen Wochen fing es an. Wenn ich ein paar Kilometer gefahren bin, hörte ich ein kleines Knacken. Vor allem, wenn ich den Druck auf den Lenker erhöht oder verringert habe. Zuerst dachte ich mal wieder an Sattelstütze/Sattel. Alles schön gereinigt und gefettet - Knacken bleibt. 
Dann stellte ich irgendwann fest, dass das Knacken auch kommt, wenn ich im Stand die Voderradbremse ziehe und das Bike nach vorn und hinten drücke. Damit war klar, dass der Sattel raus ist. Vorbau/Lenkerkombi wurde gereinigt und alles ordentlich angezogen (ein bißchen Fett kam auch dran). Knacken bleibt.

Am Sonntag dann eine längere Schlammschlacht und ein paar fiese Berge hoch und runter. Beim runterfahren und harten Bremsen knirschte es dann schon bedrohlich Zu Hause dann das Rad gewaschen und zum 1000mal auf Risse kontrolliert. Nix zu sehen. Ich habe dann beim Putzen das Bike am Rahmen hochgehoben und mal in der Luft gelenkt. Das klang, als wäre dort ein Kilo Sand im Steuerrohr Gestern gleich einen Termin beim Händler für Ende der Woche gemacht....

Was mich verwundert ist folgendes: Gestern hab ich das Rad aus dem Schuppen geschoben, weil ich dort Platz brauchte. Da hab ich den Test mit Rad hoch und lenken noch mal gemacht und da waren die fiesen Sand-Schleif-Geräusche nicht zu hören. Das ist doch komisch, oder? Das Knacken beim Fahren kam auch immer erst nach wenigen Kilometern. Im "kalten" Zustand könnte man meinen, das Rad ist in Ordnung und während des Einsatzes wird es immer dramatischer....

Was denkt Ihr: Steuersatz im Eimer oder was ganz anderes?

Danke und Gruß
Matthias


----------



## memphis35 (16. April 2013)

Gabel raus und schauen bzw. fühlen ob etwas im Steuerrohr herumgammelt und die Lager sich leicht drehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (17. April 2013)

Danke Dir

Ich schaff es morgen zum Händler. Es ist auch ein leichtes Spiel zwischen Steuerrohr und Gabelschafft. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht....


----------



## aag (17. April 2013)

Ich weiss zu 100% was zu tun ist:

1. Bike auf dem Kopf stellen
2. Uebergang zwischen "Steuerrohr" und "Krone" (sorry, kenne die Bezeichnungen nicht auf Deutsch) gründlich säubern.
3. Grosszügig die Flantsche, welche Steuerrohr und Krone verbindet, mit WD-40 besprühen.
4. Fünf Minuten warten, bis das WD-40 in die Fugen komplett eingedrungen ist.
5. Bike wieder aufrichten.
6. Fahren (jetzt ohne Knarzen)
7. Sich bei AAG für den tollen Tip bedanken!!!


----------



## aag (17. April 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> 
> Ich schaff es morgen zum Händler. Es ist auch ein leichtes Spiel zwischen Steuerrohr und Gabelschafft. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht....



OK, wenn es Spiel hat, dann ist der untere Kugellager hinüber. Kann relativ leicht ersetzt werden - Kosten: wahrscheinlich 20-30 EUR.


----------



## MM76 (17. April 2013)

7. Sich bei AAG für den tollen Tip bedanken!!! : Danke

Ich bin mal gespannt auf Morgen. Deine Diagnose könnte schon stimmen.


----------



## MartinFarrent (24. Mai 2013)

aag schrieb:


> 7. Sich bei AAG für den tollen Tip bedanken!!!



Selbiges von mir - super!

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## bfri (16. Juli 2018)

aag schrieb:


> Ich weiss zu 100% was zu tun ist:


Alter Thread, aber hat mir dennoch geholfen, um das Knacken beim Lenkausschlag zu beheben. In diesem Sinne. Vielen Dank!


----------



## milonass (29. Juni 2020)

aag schrieb:


> Ich weiss zu 100% was zu tun ist:
> 
> 1. Bike auf dem Kopf stellen
> 2. Uebergang zwischen "Steuerrohr" und "Krone" (sorry, kenne die Bezeichnungen nicht auf Deutsch) gründlich säubern.
> ...


WD 40 im Zusammenhang mit Kugellagern oder Schraubverbindungen ist wirklich eine Superidee. Da wird der Korrosion Tür und Tor geöffnet. Danke für diesen miserablen Tipp.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Juni 2020)

milonass schrieb:


> WD 40 im Zusammenhang mit Kugellagern oder Schraubverbindungen ist wirklich eine Superidee. Da wird der Korrosion Tür und Tor geöffnet. Danke für diesen miserablen Tipp.



Nochmal lesen!


----------



## Guest23541 (8. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nochmal lesen!


Er hat recht, habe mir das gleiche gedacht. Mit dem WD-40 spülst du das Fett aus den Lagern, Kurzzeitig bringt das WD-40 eine bessere Schmierwirkung, wenn es weggetrocknet ist deutlich schlechteres Schmierverhalten und Korrosionsbeständigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. Dezember 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Er hat recht, habe mir das gleiche gedacht. Mit dem WD-40 spülst du das Fett aus den Lagern, Kurzzeitig bringt das WD-40 eine bessere Schmierwirkung, wenn es weggetrocknet ist deutlich schlechteres Schmierverhalten und Korrosionsbeständigkeit.


Da steht, das die Presssitze behandelt werden sollen. Ob das WD40 da was bringt, sei dahingestellt. Aber da steht nix von WD40 und Lagern.


----------



## milonass (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Da steht, das die Presssitze behandelt werden sollen. Ob das WD40 da was bringt, sei dahingestellt. Aber da steht nix von WD40 und Lagern.


Erstens kriecht das Zeug überall hin und macht auch vor den Lagern nicht halt und auch nicht vor den Lagerdichtungen. Zweitens ist es extrem reibungsmindernd, solange es nicht weggekrochen ist. Das führt dazu, dass sich die Lagerschalen drehen und das Steuerrohr ausreiben. Und dann knarzt es erst richtig. Wenn, dann Loctite 648 rein mit Aktivator. Aber da muss der Steuersatz raus.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

milonass schrieb:


> Erstens kriecht das Zeug überall hin und macht auch vor den Lagern nicht halt und auch nicht vor den Lagerdichtungen. Zweitens ist es extrem reibungsmindernd, solange es nicht weggekrochen ist. Das führt dazu, dass sich die Lagerschalen drehen und das Steuerrohr ausreiben. Und dann knarzt es erst richtig. Wenn, dann Loctite 648 rein mit Aktivator. Aber da muss der Steuersatz raus.


Echt jetzt? Wenn ich das Zeug zwischen Standrohren und Krone anwende, ist kein Lager weit und breit. Wird ja allmählich  hanebüchen hier. Genau wie das Gemurkse mit dem Loctite, hat man aus Verzweiflung versucht, mit WD40 oder auch wenig viskosem Öl, das knarzen zu beseitigen. Hat in den seltensten Fällen funktioniert. Aber verdammt, die Lager hatten damit nix zu tun. Nichts. Gar nichts.


----------



## milonass (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wenn ich das Zeug zwischen Standrohren und Krone anwende, ist kein Lager weit und breit. Wird ja allmählich  hanebüchen hier. Genau wie das Gemurkse mit dem Loctite, hat man aus Verzweiflung versucht, mit WD40 oder auch wenig viskosem Öl, das knarzen zu beseitigen. Hat in den seltensten Fällen funktioniert. Aber verdammt, die Lager hatten damit nix zu tun. Nichts. Gar nichts.


Wenn Du das unter die obere Lagerschale spritzt, läuft es nach dem Einbau nach unten in die unteren Lager rein und von da auf die Standrohre und von da ins Gabelöl.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

milonass schrieb:


> Wenn Du das unter die obere Lagerschale spritzt, läuft es nach dem Einbau nach unten in die unteren Lager rein und von da auf die Standrohre und von da ins Gabelöl.


Welche Lagerschale? Standrohr/Krone. Presspassung Schaft von unten? Lass gut sein, mir ist das hier echt zu lästig.


----------



## milonass (9. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Welche Lagerschale? Standrohr/Krone. Presspassung Schaft von unten? Lass gut sein, mir ist das hier echt zu lästig.


Der Titel des Threads ist: "Knacken/Knarzen Steuersatz". Der Steuersatz ist das Ding, das 2 Lager hat und ins Steuerrohr eingepresst wird, wenn es kein IS-Steuersatz ist. Da warst Du evtl. jetzt auf dem falschen Pfad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (9. Dezember 2020)

milonass schrieb:


> Wenn Du das unter die obere Lagerschale spritzt, läuft es nach dem Einbau nach unten in die unteren Lager rein und von da auf die Standrohre und von da ins Gabelöl.


Und von dort dann weiter unten an der Gabel raus in die Nabenlager die dann trockenlaufen , desgleichen wird das Fett an der Steckachse aufgelöst und verreibt sich dann beim Versuch sie zu lösen . Zu guter letzt verteilt sich der Rest bei den Bremsscheiben u. den Belägen . Jetzt ist die Kacke aber am dampfen .


----------



## milonass (9. Dezember 2020)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und von dort dann weiter unten an der Gabel raus in die Nabenlager die dann trockenlaufen , desgleichen wird das Fett an der Steckachse aufgelöst und verreibt sich dann beim Versuch sie zu lösen . Zu guter letzt verteilt sich der Rest bei den Bremsscheiben u. den Belägen . Jetzt ist die Kacke aber am dampfen .


Hmm, ja stimmt. Du hast natürlich recht.


----------

